# W: Ork nob bits H: Money and some kits



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so I'm looking to make my recent speed freak list a reality and have found most of the components save one major area. That of my nob biker squad and biker boss.

What I'm looking for are:
2x Nob power klaws
6x Nob heads (preferably all different heads)
1x Dok head
7x Nob torsos
7x Nob biker arms (for holding the bike)
5x Other nob arms
Dok tools

I'm assuming the biker legs work for both normal orks and nobs, though if someone with Ork bikers knows different than please let me know.


Other than money, I have:

*Empire*
2x Battlion boxes
1x General set
1x Battle wizard set
1x Handgunner set
1x Cannon set
2x State troop sets

*Vampire Counts*
1x Battalion

*Imperial Guard*
1x Battleforce

*Grey Knights*
1x Dreadknight
2x Grey knights in power armour


Feel free to drop me a PM if your either interested in any of the above or can help in procuring the bits I'm looking for.k:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

One thing I'm guna say have you considered other suplyers? Eg kromleck or another third party producer for the ork stuff particularlly of you want something different


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I have and I am giving them a look through; but if I can work something out/through a member of Heresy I would be happier.

However there are a ton of nob heads, no less than twelve before you get into mega armoured heads.

Particularly in regards to Kromlech, they do offer dozens of different heads but I'm not struck with nearly as much menace as the GW heads.


You respond to anything and everything that has even the most remote thing to do with Orks don't you?


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

I think i may have some biker bits ie bodies heads and maybe the weapon arms i'll have a route and get back to you with what i have.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Here are the bits i have spare.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Definitely liking those heads and torsos, and the large choppa on the bottom left of the picture. Just PM me what you want to do and lets work something out.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I will have to go look and see what bits I have that I can spare because I think I have most of those things. Now finding them is a whole other story.


----------

